Ask HN: Why do I need to sign an NDA to visit a company? - simonebrunozzi
======
AnimalMuppet
Why are you visiting the company?

If you're trying to get hired there, it may be somewhat reasonable. In the
interview process, you might see or hear some things that they don't want the
world to know.

If you're visiting to do business with them... I like generalpass's answer.
They can demand an NDA, as a condition of doing business, but that's not just
a condition on you as a person - it's a condition on your whole business, and
you need guidance from your business to know how to handle this. At that
point, it's a negotiation between the two businesses, and not your problem.

------
generalpass
Because their lawyers say so.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Do you think it's really needed?

It has become very common, and it's unfair. I'm wondering what would be the
best way to counter this trend.

~~~
generalpass
> Do you think it's really needed?

> It has become very common, and it's unfair. I'm wondering what would be the
> best way to counter this trend.

One way is to tell them that your employer has not authorized you to sign this
agreement.

